# 20" Shelby Restoration



## blasterracing (Jul 7, 2017)

Just finished up assembling a 1951 boys, 20" Shelby.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd love to see it next to a full size bike so you can get some contrast between the big guy and the small fry! Amazing work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 8, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> I'd love to see it next to a full size bike so you can get some contrast between the big guy and the small fry! Amazing work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the kind remarks..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2017)

Outstanding well done !


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 8, 2017)

Great work ! Killer bike


----------



## stoney (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful, another little 20"er for me to drool over. Well done.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  This one I plan to loan to the Shelby Police Department to display.  The Police Station sits on the site of the former Shelby Cycle Company factory.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2017)

Very Cool bike and restoration. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 641273 View attachment 641274 View attachment 641275 Just finished up assembling a 1951 boys, 20" Shelby.



Very cool bike, Great job on the restoration by the way!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2017)

Always love to see these little classic bicycles restored. Beautiful job! 

Dave


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 28, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Very Cool bike and restoration. Thanks for posting it.



Thank you.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 28, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Very cool bike, Great job on the restoration by the way!



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 28, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Always love to see these little classic bicycles restored. Beautiful job!
> 
> Dave



Thank you very much.  I love the 20" and 16" Shelbys!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2017)

The smallest Shelbys I have are 24" - a boys from the late 1930s and a girls from the 1950s AMF era. Both are still in original condition.

Dave


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 5, 2017)

20 inches of cool!


----------

